# Cedar Storage bench



## drewm873 (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi, First time posting a project on the forums here. This is my 3rd woodworking project I've done and it came out pretty good. It's a storage bench/seat made out of Western Red Cedar, mortise and tendon joinery, and finished with boiled lindseed oil. The project was based off of plans from a Wood magazine back in 2003 (I believe).


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That is a beautiful bench with some handy storage. It looks right at home next to that rocked up wall. Welcome to the forum by the way!


----------



## drewm873 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you!  I actually just finished that room (stone wall, floor..etc) recently too. Fits right in.


----------



## whatalesyou1 (Mar 18, 2011)

Looks great! Perhaps you can post the plans?


----------



## drewm873 (Apr 12, 2011)

If I can get the file size down quite a bit I will pm it to ya. :icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## Tom5151 (Nov 21, 2008)

drewm873 said:


> If I can get the file size down quite a bit I will pm it to ya. :icon_cheesygrin:


Absolutely love that bench. Would look wonderful in our cabin. I would be interested in the plans too if you could...if not no problem......excellent work.....:thumbsup:


----------



## Drillbit (Jan 13, 2011)

Wow - 3rd project! I wish I had your skill. That looks amazing. Looks like it has a lot of very well-fitting joints in it.


----------



## drewm873 (Apr 12, 2011)

Thank you for the kind remarks.  
@DrillBit....well, the joints were a first for me and there were some issues but nothing that wasn't 'fixable'. lol 
For the plan...http://www.megaupload.com/?d=P53V5C07


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Great job. I agree with wow on your 3rd project. 

Robert


----------



## sanchez (Feb 18, 2010)

The bench goes with the room very nicely. Great third project!


----------



## mdwoodwork (Apr 28, 2013)

can you send me the plans? would be much appreciated


----------



## LRTX1 (Aug 5, 2012)

Very nice. 2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I would like the 30% that would be remaining, wood that be available?

Dale in Indy


----------



## drewm873 (Apr 12, 2011)

Dale, 
Sure, where should I send the dust chips in my dust collector to? hehe


----------



## dirtred9 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey Drew, I couldn't get the megaupload link to work that you posted earlier in the thread.

Would you be able to send me those plans? A shoe storage bench next to our front door is my next project and I have been searching for the right style. This one looks perfect.

You can send it to mtmartinassociates at gmail dot com.

THANKS!!


----------



## drewm873 (Apr 12, 2011)

you shall have them shortly.


----------

